# Help! My tank water keeps turning green!



## ThomE (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome Turtleblue,

Could you give us a little more detail on your tank? Nitrite, phosphate, blah... blah... blah... :wink: 

also check out this thread, maybe it could help

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=14058

if you do a search, the question might of been asked early too  (not that we don't like to hear from you :tongue: )


----------



## ayrsayle (Jan 9, 2005)

Also (and no offense) but this Thread should really be in the Algae section, rather then the FAQ.

Lots of Advice about Green Water, and its effects there.


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

I had a really nasty recurring GW case once. Took the plunge and bought a diatom filter (Vortex D1). Worked like a charm, though the GW kept coming back because my macros were out of balance, probably feeding too much food, too much light, ferts, various greenhorn mistakes. I went through this for over a couple of months until I saw a cure at Aqua Botanic's "All Wet Thumb" forum - which worked. If you look there you can find it... But, 

in a nut shell, 50% to 70% H2O change, diatom filtration, then Nitrazorb and a bag of charcoal in the filter with a two to three day 100% total blackout without co2. I would add an airstone for the fishes sake. And this is hard on fish, you might lose some. It worked and never has been back.


----------



## wetgreenthumb (Jan 6, 2005)

buy a Tetrapond UV1 hook up to your cannister and bye bye GW. roud:


----------



## FMZ (Jul 13, 2004)

I had a bad case of GW ( so bad that i couldn't see the back) and i tried everything from blackout to cutting down lights. What finally made it go away was lot of bunches of anachris, hornwort, hygrophila difformis/ polysperma / corymbosa. 

In other words, lots of fast growing stem plants. After I did that, it took 1.5 weeks to get rid of GW.


----------



## rayhwong (Aug 6, 2004)

If you dont do anything for a month it will go away.
A UV sterilizer will destroy it in 3-5 days. I always keep a UV on hand now in case of a GW outbreak.


----------

